# Other Animals > Other Pets >  My Turtle Myrtle

## tattooed81

I love turtles , dose anyone else have a pet turtle¿ If not you should defiantly get one. They show affection and recognize there owners. Mine will even fall asleep wile I`m holding her , she will sit on my chest and fall asleep. If anyone has a pet turtle please share. And if you are thinking of getting one think adoption first always and choose the right pet turtle for you.

----------


## Kurt

I have two, a _Terrepene carolina bauri_ and an _Apalone ferox._

----------


## pillipala

what a cutie!
they don't sell turtles like that in Australia. 
only those long necks or a different type that
needs a category four or five license. 

myrtle the turtle is very sweet  :Smile:

----------


## Billy

I'm taking care of my little cousin's RES, and like her, but I can't say that she show's much in the line of affection. She hisses, snaps at my fingers, and is just filled with seething hatred toward me. She definitely recognizes that I provide food, but I think that she also thinks my fingers are food too. But with all of this attitude, I think I'd miss her alot if I didn't get to be around her. I love her cranky-ness :Smile:

----------


## Kurt

I agree with Billy. I have never known a single reptile or amphibian to show affection. I have noticed that a lot of reptiles and some amphibians are able to figure out where the food comes from and react when the see their handler.

----------


## tattooed81

She must be special she dose know that I feed her but she seems to like to be picked up she loves when I take her outside and lay back she will walk right to my chest and bask in the sun

----------


## Kurt

I wouldn't mistake that for affection.

----------


## tattooed81

LOL I can mistake that for affection It makes me fell loved

----------


## Billy

> LOL I can mistake that for affection It makes me fell loved


Well, atleast she's not trying to remove any of your body parts, that's something good. I wish Elizabeth wouldn't try to remove any of mine :Smile: . She's about 5 inches shell length right now, but I'll have to watch her when she gets alot bigger :Big Grin:

----------


## Laura

> She must be special she dose know that I feed her but she seems to like to be picked up she loves when I take her outside and lay back she will walk right to my chest and bask in the sun


I think it's sweet  :Big Grin:

----------


## BJnMe

We have 2 eastern painted turtles. both wild caught(rescued).

The older one is 6 years old, we have had her since she was a hatch ling. We found her missing her left rear foot and half of her tail.

Our yearling was found as a hatch ling half dried out in a parking lot.

Both now live happily in a 125 gallon tank in our bedroom.

I will get some pics of the tank and turtles up soon.


I think what your turtle is doing is feeling safe, that can double as affection.

----------


## Tom

I too have a turtle, western painted turtle. Just got him.

----------


## Bublitz3

I love my African sideneck too. She has become very tame tho I keep from handling her too much. She will bask even if I'm walking around the room, she won't even get into the water if I'm turning the temp up w/ my hand in her tank. She dose kind of stalk me tho if she wants food. Love the pics and I'm glad someone else shares my love for turtles!

----------


## gtr319

I have 2 RES baby turtles, the larger ones are paranoid when I handle him (cleaning tank or putting them in their feeding bowl) or even when I just walk by and check them out in close distance. On the other hand the smaller one are just so laid back and sleeps all day. I can't wait til they grow big, even though the petstore said they will grow 1 inch per month, I have yet to see that happening... lolz

----------


## Deku

Nice turtle. Uhh if you're going to recommend people turtles make sure that they know what that entails. The care for a turtle isn't too simple as it may seem.
Most species need large tanks (over 40gallons. Ussually they need tanks of 75g-200gs or even a pond!)
They need strong light(I.e. Good UVB high spectrum tubes, and UVA high spectrum tubes). "basking bulbs" are not good for turtles. They're basically regular bulbs. There was a site someone recommended to me about UV spectrum and which bulbs give what. Bulbs need to be replaced every 6months for full UV ussage. After that the UV may not be as strong as it originally was. 
They're messy and thus need frequent cleaning, and stronger filters. For turtles canister filters is the way to go. Ussually getting 1filter -may- not be enough depending on the species of turtle.
They need a specific diet. Do not feed goldfish. They're bad for them(high in fat and harbor parasites do to the conditions they are kept in where they are sold). Feeder fish should be avoided if anything. The diet should be mixed of Pellets(Reptomin is the best imo), Fresh veggies(Kale, tomato, Grapes, Berries, etc), live foods here and there can be(Crickets, earthworms, roaches that don't have those tough shells). 

Providing a cuttlebone is important for calcium. Replacing it whenever it looks dirty or every month or so. 
There's alot to think about before even getting a turtle. Iam sure you already know this--but alot of people don't really do know what it entails. :x 
Very nice turtle though! Looks well cared for. 

I own a northern DBT, and Some northern common musk turtles.

----------


## artes

> She must be special she dose know that I feed her but she seems to like to be picked up she loves when I take her outside and lay back she will walk right to my chest and bask in the sun


That sounds like love to me.   :Big Grin:

----------

